# Can't send PM's



## burTTy (Mar 11, 2012)

Joined TTOC earlier today but still can't send PM's am I doing something wrong or does it take a while for it to filter through


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

It's because I'm at work until 2130


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi BurTTY, Now you have your sig displayed, post here..viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444
& TTOC Admin should do the rest.
Hoggy.


----------

